# Pork Neck Bones as Rec bone (frozen)?



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We've had our GSD pup (1 yr old-ish female) for almost 3 weeks now. She will eventually switch to raw, but for now I have given her raw marrow bones to satisfy her insatiable need to chew. Some of these have wider necks and she is such a chewer that she actually chips bone off of the pieces- I'm worried she'll hurt her teeth. Today I got three 5" long pork neck bones that seem to have a good amount of meat on them as well. I was going to freeze them and give them to her frozen to chew. Is this an okay thing to give her, and should I take it away when most of the meat is off? I read some people saying pork neck isn't safe and others saying it is. She's eating a grain-free kibble right now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I consider pork necks an RMB and not a recreatioinal bone (I feed raw). They are usually pretty boney, and if your dog eats them, she may need some additional MM so she doesn't get constipated. 

I personally don't give my dogs marrow bones - I have seen several people comment that because they are so dense that dogs chip their teeth on them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use pork necks as RMB's also. Jax chews through those, even partially frozen, in a few minutes.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Yes, i'm worried about when we switch Regen to raw because she bolts down EVERYTHING. Food, chews...she was a stray before we adopted her.
With all the stories of bloat, impaction, bowel perforation, I'm nervous about feeding her things she needs to chew and watch her inhale them whole!
For example, the Costco 12" bully sticks are half gone in 5 minutes flat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can give a fresh knuckle bone for a recreational chew. It has beneficial cartelidge and the bone isn't as hard as the marrow bone. And there is no marrow to cause runny poo, or a spot to catch the jaw. 
Toss it, before it dries out causing splinters.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Runswithdogs said:


> Yes, i'm worried about when we switch Regen to raw because she bolts down EVERYTHING. Food, chews...she was a stray before we adopted her.
> With all the stories of bloat, impaction, bowel perforation, I'm nervous about feeding her things she needs to chew and watch her inhale them whole!
> For example, the Costco 12" bully sticks are half gone in 5 minutes flat.


I would feed partially frozen foods and start with something like chicken quarters and hold them so that she is forced to chew.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

My puppy has been on raw for 3 months now. 

The only advice I have to offer is remove the skins to start. I wish I had known to do that because that fatty skin can cause some impressive pooping. Breast meat is less fatty than leg quarters so you may want to start there and gradually introduce fattier meat.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Lol...I'm learning about her picky pooing, she had some canned 95% buffalo frozen in a kong and apparently that = a morning of diarrhea. Oops.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Skins have nutrients in them also. I try to limit the amount of excessive fat on a piece of meat but try to keep some skin in their meals.


----------

